# Favorite Soft Bait?



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

What's everyone favorite soft baits for trout and reds? New penny gulp with white 1/4 head my favorite and produces more consistently.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

I like paddle tail or curly tail grubs


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

4inch mirrolure soft shad in chartreuse.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

D.O.A. Paddle tail drub in chartreuse is deadly


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Salt Water Assassin 4" split tail in silver mullet


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

chaps said:


> I like paddle tail or curly tail grubs


X2 grub will catch anything thats preys on other species.


----------



## Heartbreaker (Jun 30, 2009)

Gulp alive will catch anything hungry


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Do y'all think the color of the jig head matters?


----------



## reel_dedicated (May 11, 2008)

if you haven't tried gulp flats worm you might ought to.. they are like crack rock to fish.. hard to find.. but will murder flounder and specks... more like a pattle tail grub


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Five inch Zoom fluke on a 1/4 or 1/8 ounce jighead. The baby bass color is what I have used mostly in the past but lately I've been having success with other colors. The flukes are also a great bait to use for sight fishing in Big Lagoon. When fishing Big Lagoon I rig the fluke on a 1/8 ounce weedless worm hook.

I can't buy in to the gulp hype. The flukes will catch just as many fish and a bag of 10 is $2.79 vs $5.99 a bag of 5 for the gulps. The fluke are also more durable than the gulps.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Salt Water Assassin 4" paddle tail in "Opening Night". My #1 Spec bait.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Ly!!!


----------



## reeladdiction92 (Feb 13, 2010)

I really like DOA CAL baits


----------

